# Morritts Grand info?



## byeloe (Mar 29, 2015)

Considering this resort for next March.

question regarding shade around the pool.  In the photos that I have seen it does not look like there are many umbrellas set up.   I am hoping that they are setup upon request rather than non existent?

Any owners or exchangers have any more info?

thanks


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 30, 2015)

byeloe said:


> Considering this resort for next March.
> 
> question regarding shade around the pool.  In the photos that I have seen it does not look like there are many umbrellas set up.   I am hoping that they are setup upon request rather than non existent?
> 
> ...



We stayed there a couple of times.   I don't remember seeing any umbrella's at all.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 30, 2015)

byeloe said:


> Considering this resort for next March.
> 
> question regarding shade around the pool.  In the photos that I have seen it does not look like there are many umbrellas set up.   I am hoping that they are setup upon request rather than non existent?
> 
> ...



On the beach, there are palapas for shade. And the oceanfront buildings shade varying parts of the beach in the mid to late afternoon. 

At the. Grand Pool, there are 6-8 tables with umbrellas. The swim up bar has shade 

At the Premier Pool (the one with the swim up bar and hot tub) , there are 3-4 tables with umbrellas and depending on time of day, there is shade provided by the buildings surrounding the pool. 

At the Quiet Pool, there are 1-2 tables possibly with umbrellas but this Pool is also shaded by Palm Trees and. Buildings depending on time of day.

At Mimi's Dock. Bar most of the seating is shaded although some tables are out in the sun. 

There is shade on the deck of the reception building/David's Restaurant.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for the info.  I guess we will pass on this resort as we prefer to have shade available


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2015)

byeloe said:


> thanks for the info.  I guess we will pass on this resort as we prefer to have shade available




Did you seem post???

There is shade at the beach and at the pools. It is not a big resort with hundreds of chairs on the beach or around the pool. 
I do not sit out on the sun and I could always find a shady depot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byeloe (Apr 2, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Did you seem post???
> 
> There is shade at the beach and at the pools. It is not a big resort with hundreds of chairs on the beach or around the pool.
> I do not sit out on the sun and I could always find a shady depot
> ...



I did see it thank, you. We travel in March and we usually like to chill by the pool all day, so an umbrella is a must.  With so few of them available, we may not get one without getting up at 6AM or earlier.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2015)

byeloe said:


> I did see it thank, you. We travel in March and we usually like to chill by the pool all day, so an umbrella is a must.  With so few of them available, we may not get one without getting up at 6AM or earlier.




Okay.  

This is not one of those 6 am places. But you need to feel comfortable. Good Luck . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2015)

byeloe said:


> I did see it thank, you. We travel in March and we usually like to chill by the pool all day, so an umbrella is a must.  With so few of them available, we may not get one without getting up at 6AM or earlier.



Just another thought.  Join the Morritts Grand and Morritts Tortuga Facebook page.  You will see how un crowded this resort is and that might help you decide whether to go or not.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 3, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Okay.
> 
> This is not one of those 6 am places. But you need to feel comfortable. Good Luck .
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 3, 2015)

byeloe said:


> GrayFal said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...





Those are Mega Resorts. The Morritts Grand is two 4 story buildings with maybe 20-22 units in Each building



Www.Morritts.com



The Grand buildings are the two on the far left. You can see that this is a relatively small resort. Big enough for variety but nothing like the resorts you mention ( and I have stayed at all of them)

The resort had under 220 units spread out on a large oceanfront property


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2015)

My wife is a redhead and can't handle direct sun for any length of time. When we were at Morrits this was a problem some of the time when we couldn't find  shade. "This place gets breezy man" is what we were told when we asked where all the umbrellas were.

We didn't hang out at the Morrit pools too much. Rum Point was the place to go.

Bill


----------

